
Rails 5 Drops EventMachine Dependency - aaronbrethorst
https://github.com/rails/rails/pull/23305
======
VeejayRampay
Nice to see the dev team working on this (and thanks to everyone involved).
Though it should be noted that according to Mike Perham (developer of Sidekiq
and Inspeqtor), the EventMachine dependency remains if you use Redis:
[https://twitter.com/mperham/status/693171320415072256](https://twitter.com/mperham/status/693171320415072256)

To quote him on the subject: "To be clear, this is progress but I wish EM
wasn't required at all".

EDIT: To be fair on the topic, one of the core team members, Andrew White,
also mentions that "Everyone on the core team wants to get rid of EventMachine
if possible". So it's just a matter of time I guess.

~~~
forgotpwtomain
Could you (or someone better informed) give a brief summary on the drawbacks
of event-machine and the plus-sides to removing it as a dependency?

~~~
astrodust
The biggest problem is it's not as well maintained as core Ruby is and working
with it is highly quirky to put it mildly. There's a handful of people that
know how to write proper event-driven Ruby code and many of these are not
actively involved in the EventMachine world any longer.

It's basically a thin Ruby wrapper around libevent and isn't nearly as neat
and tidy as something like Node.js is by comparison.

There's also a lot of long-standing animosity towards it. Example:
[http://www.slideshare.net/KyleDrake/hybrid-concurrency-
patte...](http://www.slideshare.net/KyleDrake/hybrid-concurrency-patterns)

